# Off to Canada again



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear All,

Just to let you know that I am off to Canada again for the week starting July 13th. I have lots of organising and dashing around to do to get ready for August 24th when the whole family go there for the year.

I will not have much spare time to look at messages in the coming week but I will catch upon my return. Once I am in Canada I and settled I intend to resume normal service as far as FF is concerned. I will also still be offering embryology consultations in terms of reviewing notes and making recommendations while I am in Canada. The only real drawback will be that anyone using this service will have to pay to air mail the notes to me.

Good luck to everyone!

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

paula said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Lucky you off to Canada again...................we will miss you as usual.
> 
> ...


A good point actually is that I have a redirection on my mail from Cambridge to Canada so if anyone sent notes to my Cambridge address the would be sent to Canada without any further cost! Good plan eh?

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

paula said:


> Great plan Peter..........top marks.
> 
> Just one thing I don't have your address (in either country) to send my note to you??
> 
> ...


I have sent you my address by IM

Peter


----------

